# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج نهایی کی اعلام میشه؟! چرا سایت هنوز بازه؟

## GUST

سلام 
عنوان سئوالا مشخصه؟ تا قبل پایان ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد نتایج سراسری اعلام میشه؟

----------


## RainBow

گفتن31شهریور اعلام نتایج سراسریه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

یادشون رفته ببندن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tabrizcity

*
آقا این سنجش چقدر بی در و پیکره*

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام 
> عنوان سئوالا مشخصه؟ تا قبل پایان ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد نتایج سراسری اعلام میشه؟


سلام پارسالم اینجور بود یه روز بعد روز اخری که اعلام کردن سایتو باز میذارن حالا نمیدونم میشه الان ثبت نام یا ویرایش کرد یا نه ولی عادیه

----------

